# muscle car model source recommendations



## 2t2 crash (Feb 10, 2005)

My father had a 68 chevelle when he was younger and I know he misses it, so I want to build him one. 
I am having a hard time finding a kit. who makes good plastic muscle car kits? 
I am used to doing military aircraft so its new to me.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I found a Testors metal body kit. I've had a few testors kits and they're normally pretty good. http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tes/tes610068.htm

AMT has a '69 Chevelle. 










You can find a resin conversion kit for it at Modelhaus. Here's a link to their parts page: http://modelhaus.com/parts.cfm

Hope this helps.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You can also check with Model Car Roundup. Do a search and their url/web address should show up. Used to be reasonable and fast to deal with a couple of years ago when I was buying cars. :thumbsup: rr


----------

